# Landeron 50-51



## fabiano chede (Sep 26, 2016)

Hello, I am from Brazil, have an old gold watch Charles Nicolet that uses to be to my Grand father. I am finding difficulties to identify its calibre as a Landeron 50 or 51.

I found an old catalogue with both calibres and my watch seems to have some parts from both cronographs. As it is an old watch, maybe someone has replaced parts mixing both.

Does anyone know where I can find the plan showing all numbered parts of Landeron 50 and 51 for me to try to find and order defected parts?

Thanks!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, do a google search for "landeron 50 51 parts diagram" and look on images, it should show a few images like the one below. I think the Cal. 50 and 51 are base 48 Cal.


----------

